# Fudged up.. need some suggestions



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

I had been trying to fabricate the metal under my rear filler panel and got kind of frustrated with doing some of that so I figured I would take a break and work on the tail panel. I have been taking my time trying to fabricate the metal around my rear tail panel. It got pretty chewed up when I was drilling out the spot welds. I put the tail panel in and attempted to fabricate the lip around it. I thought it came out pretty good. I then clamped everything in and drilled the holes for the chrome trim. Hole drilled perfectly cause the trim went through the fabricated lip and also though the tail panel. Good you would think right not. Here is what I am talking about 
from this

















to this

















Was feeling pretty good about it all till this

























Can anyone offer any suggestions for fixing this? should i start over or should I look for someone parting a 66 and try to get the last sections of the quarter panel? :confused


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's not a lost cause. The nice thing about body work is that you can almost always go back and do it over. Just use patience. What I'd be tempted to try would be to take my mig welder and fill that back in. Don't try to run a continuous bead because that'll put way too much heat into the panel and warp the snot out of it. Instead, just pull the trigger and lay in a little "button' then move a couple inches away and repeat - keep the heat spread way far apart. Keep doing that until you've got everything filled in and connected then CAREFULLY come back with your angle grinder / flapper wheel and smooth it up. Light touch - if you grind through, stop and fill it back in with the welder. Slow and steady wins the race...

Bear


----------



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

what those pictures dont show that well is that the chrome trim is overlapping the body line by about an 1/8 inch or more.. shows a little better in this one.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, gotcha --- I didn't realize what the photos were showing. Can you get inside that "corner" with a cross pein body hammer? If so, then I'd take that hammer and use a dolly on the outside, slowly and gently tease that curve to work it out where it fits the trim.

Bear


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Is the tail panel in place in that picture? If not, don't sweat it! The tail panel will add a little width and the trim should fit without any problems. Here is an image showing the panel installed,


----------



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

unfortunately it was in. Not welded in but held in with clamps. I will keep working at it even if I have to start over or find someone parting a 66 that has both sides in tact... From you pictures it looks like that area on your car had to be rebuilt/fabricated also. do you have any more detailed pictures of what was done in that area on your car?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Click on the 473 under my avatar and go up to page 25 and work your way backwards to about page 5, I restored that 66 4 or 5 years ago. I would also suggest using something like ospho to treat the bare metal for rust.


----------

